# Can the Dealer really Void



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

your warranty for your Trans and Engine for simply installing a GMM Ripp Shifter? :confused


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

yes!


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> yes!


You have the Ripp Shifter have you been denied warranty service?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

NO! Only if they can prove in court that the ripper caused the problem.
Can a rip-shifter cause oil pump failure? I dont think so.
Check out the laws Federal and your state (consumer law.)


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Check out the Magg-Moss Warranty Act.........the only way they can decline warranty is if they can PROVE the aftermarket part was a direct cause of your problems.

JET


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

actually they don't have to prove a thing...all they have to do is claim the part caused the failure,and believe me they will as an example if you take a car with 100 shot NOS in to the dealer and tell them the engine or tranny blew GM will not spend one cent trying to prove a thing they will just tell you that the nitrous caused the problem
ask the guy on here who had his warranty voided for putting Royal Purple in the rear end,Do you think GM proved that it was the different lube that caused his rear end to fail?
Why take chances? I save all my original parts and if something goes wrong with say... the transmission on my car I will take the GMM off and put the stock unit back on before I take it back to the dealer


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> [Why take chances? I save all my original parts and if something goes wrong with say... the transmission on my car I will take the GMM off and put the stock unit back on before I take it back to the dealer/QUOTE]
> 
> now thats a smart man. never go to the dealer with a problem whit out reinstalling the oem part that may be the problem:cheers


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Seems most legal advice is that the manufacturer DOES have to prove the part caused the failure. The problem is that GM or whomever typically has much deeper pockets than the rest of us.

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm#Magnuson-Moss

http://knfilters.com/warrantyletter.htm

http://www.granatellimotorsports.com/magnusonmoss.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnussen-Moss_Act

http://www.kingston.com/company/magnuson-moss.asp


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Seems most legal advice is that the manufacturer DOES have to prove the part caused the failure. The problem is that GM or whomever typically has much deeper pockets than the rest of us.


No one has deeper pockets than the government. When the government creates a law (an act is in fact a law), they in turn must enforce it. Yes the dealer (and GM) may have packed Royal Purple up some guy's rectum. But, did he use the legal system, or did he just take it lying down? I personally have taken these types of things and people to the matt and won and at no cost to me (except a little time). I would not hesitate to do it again.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

RookWV said:


> Seems most legal advice is that the manufacturer DOES have to prove the part caused the failure. The problem is that GM or whomever typically has much deeper pockets than the rest of us.
> 
> http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm#Magnuson-Moss
> 
> ...



Great Stuff....... Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Another good one.

http://www.enjoythedrive.com/content/?id=8124


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

MLegere said:


> You have the Ripp Shifter have you been denied warranty service?


I have


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

RookWV said:


> Seems most legal advice is that the manufacturer DOES have to prove the part caused the failure. The problem is that GM or whomever typically has much deeper pockets than the rest of us.
> 
> http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/warranty.htm#Magnuson-Moss
> 
> ...


:agree 

I get asked this question many times as peopel are concerned about this when shifting to aftermarket fluids, even ones that meet the manufacturers specs. 

However, as mentioned by Slo Tymer most people simple take it lying down when the dealer tells them their warranty claim is denied for whatever. But for those with the time, the law is on our side. From what I've read, most people that complain high enough into GM's customer service line will get treated fairly in the end. 

The better question for those installing aftermarket components such as a short throw shifter should ask is whether they want to deal with the hassle of making GM honor their warranty requirements. Depending on where you are in your life in terms of work and free time, the answer may vary for each of us, even during our own lives. :cheers


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

:agree 
Extremely well said Subdriver. :cheers You da man!


----------

